# Tips for replacing front wheel hub, 1991 Toyota Corolla



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

With a big hammer and punch or steel rod that stud will drive out the back. It is pretty straight forward to R&R the hub.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I have broken many and have never seen one that can not be driven out. With that said, you may have hub that has studs backed by bearing. Dumm design, but it is what it is.
1. You'll need to break loose center drive axle nut. THAT is not a job for weaklings. Power tool or a very long cheat bar. Plus, special socket. You can rent free "front end socket kit" from say O'reily. 
2. Easier is to drive to any close by tire shop, ask them to pop that nut loose for you with power tool, then hand torque it back so that you can drive home and hand handle it. But you'll need to come back and have them hit it with impacy wrench again after done.
3. You'll need to disconnect tie rod end and ball joint, along with strut. 
4. Make sure you have CV joint somehow secured together at the boot. They easily separate and you do not want that. Absolutely spray splines liberally with Quick Wrench or equivalent. Then have drive axle tied to something sturdy so that it does not fall down and apart.


----------

